# Gas stove: convection or not?



## ally0419 (Feb 18, 2005)

My husband and I are moving into a townhouse. We are buying a stove for the first time. Currently we live with his parents and use their stove, which is not a very expensive one. I have recently started a tiny baking business out of the home (cookies, cakes, nut rolls, pumpkin rolls, pastries, etc.), that I would like to continue when we move. I love to cook as well, so the top of the oven is almost as important as the inside. I do not know the first thing about buying a stove. Also, we are only going to be in these townhouses for about 5 years, so I would only like to spend under $1500. When we move in our house I would like the industrial type stove. Does anyone have any brand suggestions? Also, convection or not? I have never really used it, but I am not partial either way. Is it worth the extra money? Much help needed!! Thanks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Use the search button for this site to locate earlier conversations on this topic; there have been a number of them in the past.

For that price you're probably going to have to spend more than your stated budget for a gas convection range. Electric would be cheaper. If you wanted what I want, which is a dual fuel unit (gas cooktop, electic convection oven), you'll spend even more. I have a gas convection range. The oven's not self-cleaning. I can't say strongly enough to avoid this situation. I love my cooktop but hate the oven. (Mine is a 9-year-old Viking.)

Good luck! Shop around; use the web; make calls locally to see what kind of deals you can get.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi there 

I know there are much better ovens than the one I bought...but I can't afford to spend $2,000 on up.

What I ended up with was the GE dual fuel 30" double oven from Sears. I've tried to price shop the oven at a few stores and it seems that Sears may have an exclusive deal to be the only ones to carry this oven...until later in the year. They also have an all gas model in this same style as well.

dan


----------

